
Review: HTC Incredible - andrewbadera
http://blog.badera.us/2010/05/review-htc-incredible.html
======
jbellis
Engadget's review is better: <http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/19/droid-
incredible-review/>

~~~
rauljara
From engadget's review - "It should also be noted that the browser on these
phones is equipped with Flash lite, though we had lots of trouble getting
videos to play on many of the sites we visited (Engadget included). If someone
was hoping to convince us that Flash could work on a device like this,
consider the job unfinished."

~~~
nailer
Another interesting snippet regarding HTC Sense:

"To say that this UI is competitive with something like iPhone OS 3.1 (or 4
for that matter), or Palm's webOS is an understatement; in many ways it's
superior to what Apple and Palm are offering."

------
thaumaturgy
I helped a client set one of these up yesterday. It was OK -- I didn't find
anything super impressive about it. The client also has an older Blackberry
which was able to play video about as quickly.

One thing to note though: it comes with a different mail application than
Droid's, and that mail application silently bombs on self-signed SSLs. So, if
you want to use SSL with your POP or IMAP account, in some cases you'll hit
"Next" after setting up the server information, the mail program will go to
"Verifying account information" for a bit, then come back to the same screen
you were already on without any warnings.

Otherwise -- honestly, having used iPhones and an iPad recently, I found
myself thinking that it still wasn't an iPhone killer, which is sad. I'd
really like to see a solid iPhone killer on the market.

------
gxs
I got this phone on day one. I've used most smartphones out there, this by far
offers the most pleasant experience.

If you're looking to get one, I'd say the overall thing that blows me away is
the performance in general. I've never used a more responsive phone- that
includes the iphone. Sense UI, is better than I thought. In fact, I thought I
was gonna flash it and put stock android on there, but now I think next time
if I don't get an HTC, I might flash it and put sense on it.

Only downer is batter life- but that's an issue with most phones.

------
ckimm
The main photo at the top of the review is not the Incredible but rather the
HTC Supersonic. I've had the Incredible for 2 days now. My very brief review:
feels nice in the hand, great Google integration, sweet camera, many functions
take one more step/button-press than on the iPhone, calls work.

~~~
pkulak
How's the touchscreen? The thing I've always hated about Android devices was
the jerky scrolling on web pages, as apposed to how it's silky smooth on the
iPhone/pad.

~~~
andrewbadera
You're in luck: silky smooth it is. Upgraded sensor over the Nexus One. Better
multitouch, better responsiveness in general, lower battery drain.

------
blehn
_On the front of the device you've got... four touch-sensitive hard buttons_

Hard buttons are fine, but please, please don't make them touch-sensitive.

~~~
andrewbadera
I think it's feasible to hit them without looking as is, with just the haptic
feedback. And in the dark, they light up. But yes, full physical buttons will
still have an advantage in some scenarios.

~~~
blehn
The biggest problem I have with them is that they're prone to accidental
presses. Also, there's no feedback of any sort--soft touch-sensitive buttons
at least offer some visual feedback.

~~~
andrewbadera
There is haptic feedback.

